# Travel Document (Convention of 28 July 1951) / Titre De Voyage



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is the holder of a valid Travel Document (Convention of 28 July 1951) issued by the UKBA eligible to work in the UK without restriction? 

The document is like a passport however it is blue and on the bio page it states the persons original nationality rather than British.

Is this sufficient as proof they are allowed to take employment in UK?

Many thanks


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Joppa, do you know the answer to this one?

Many thanks,
Saw


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not on its own. What does your biometric residence permit say, which you must have? That should state your status, and whether you are allowed to work or not ('employment and business activities permitted').
Are you a refugee?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Joppa. No it's not me personally, I have a small business and we are looking to take on our first employee. I asked a potential candidate to bring proof that he is eligible to work in the UK and this is what he brought. So I need to ask to see his residents permit also? 

Many thanks, 
saw


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Don't just accept the travel document, or you may be fined.
Consult https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/acceptable-right-to-work-documents-an-employers-guide


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for that Joppa, turns out he also has an Immigration Status Document with an indefinite leave visa attached to it which is mentioned as an acceptable document in the link you provided. 

Many thanks,
Saw


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then he can work.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great, thank you.


----------

